
Some Android VPNs Use “Dangerous” Permissions (Read_phone_state) etc. - privacyfreak
https://www.zdnet.com/article/some-android-vpn-apps-request-access-to-sensitive-permissions-they-dont-need/
======
bsrulz
I'm using VPN Secure. It shows 2 dangerous Permission. One of the permissions
they are asking is android.permission.WRITE_EXTERNAL_STORAGE - Why on earth
would they want that permission :(

I'm going to write them an email for clarification.

Thanks for sharing this research.

------
easydna
Crazy stuff. It's interesting how much unnecessary permissions Hola requires.
So much for "free" VPN?

------
LowEnthusiast
tigerVPN seems very shady - WRITE_SYSTEM and READ_LOGS. TigerVPN claims to
protect your "privacy" on their sales page. Seriously? Hotspot Shield and
Betternet seem very sketchy too.

